
“Sous les pavees, la plage.” - edgaray
https://theprowereport.substack.com/p/sous-les-pavees-la-plage?r=4j9eb&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=email&utm_source=hackernews
======
iron0013
What a waste of a perfectly good Situationist quote on a bunch of pointless
rambling. I feel like the kids in the streets in May ‘68 would never stop
vomiting seeing their words applied to this small-time business soap opera

